# USB Headset an Smartphone?



## corpse (21. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
Wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß, ob ich mein USB Headset mit meinem Smartphone als Kopfhörer verwenden kann. Würde dann
so einen Adapter bestellen. 
Weiß jemand ob das so funktioniert?

mfg corpse


----------



## Laudian (21. Oktober 2013)

Nein, das wird so nicht funktionieren.


----------



## ebastler (21. Oktober 2013)

Hab ich sogar getestet, funktioniert nicht (mein Handy ist voll OTG fähig, kann USB Laufwerke und sogar meine Spiegelrrflex als Host ansprechen).


----------



## corpse (21. Oktober 2013)

Schade  Gibts sonst irgendeinene andere Möglichkeit? Ich schätze nicht oder? ;D


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Oktober 2013)

nein. maximal mit aktivem USB Hub. Halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich


----------



## ebastler (21. Oktober 2013)

Nein, das Handy kanns nicht ansprechen... Leider.


----------



## Laudian (21. Oktober 2013)

Welches Smartphone hast du denn überhaupt ? Es gibt schon einige auf denen USB-Audio prinzipiell funktioniert, solange es keine speziellen Treiber benötigt.

Und welches Headset benutzt du ?


----------



## ebastler (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab ein One X+ von htc (Android 4.2.2, Sense 5.0, neuestes offizielles Release).
Das Headset ist ein Plantronics Gamecom 780. Funktioniert unter Windows und Mac ohne Treiber, aber das Handy weigert sich...
Mit entsprechendem Treibersupport seitens Plantronics (oder eines verrückten Programmierers^^) wärs sicher möglich, aber momentan tut sich nichts.

Ich habe zum Beispiel eine nette app, mit der ich meine Canon EOS via USB fernsteuern kann und sogar das Bild der EOS in Echtzeit auf das Handy übertragen kriege.
Alles eine Treiberfrage...


----------



## Railroadfighter (21. Oktober 2013)

Ein paar Smartphones unterstützen schon Usb Audio wenn man keinen extra Treiber braucht.
Soweit ich weiß Galaxy S3 und 4, die gesamte Note Reihe und das Htc One.
Für die Nexus Geräte gibt es einen Custom-Kernel.


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Oktober 2013)

Das OneX+ kann doch kein USB Host für DACs


----------



## Jeanboy (21. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht sowas?

http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-USB-...2391111&sr=8-4&keywords=usb+zu+klinke+adapter


----------



## Aer0 (22. Oktober 2013)

Das geht, mein galaxy s3(4.1.2) kann mein logitech g930 wirless headset perfekt nutzen, in der mp3 player app geht sogar das lautstärke rad.Du must nur überprüfen ob dein Handy Usb host mode unterstützt und eventuell android updaten.
Aber es kommt natürlich aufs usb headset an, das logitech g930 geht, heißt natürlich nicht das alle anderen headsets gehen.
aber was falsch machen kannste mit dem kabel nicht, kannst usb sticks, tastatur usw dran anschließen, ziemlich nützlich.


----------



## ebastler (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das Kabel ist echt sehr nützlich!
Kann man immer brauchen. Ich hab zum Beispiel im Urlaub, als die Speicherkarte der GoPro voll war, diese ans Handy per USB angeschlossen und die Videos aufs Handy (64GB interner Speicher...) ausgelagert^^


----------



## corpse (24. Oktober 2013)

o.O Also ich habe das Sony Xperia T. Also gibt es jetzt doch eine möglichkeit oder wie? ^^
Eventuell über den Mikro-USB Port oder wie? Ganz verstanden hab ich das hier mit dem USB Host oder so nicht.. :/

Edit: Als Headset hab ich ein SteelSeries Siberia v2 Frost Blue USB


----------



## Jeanboy (24. Oktober 2013)

corpse schrieb:


> o.O Also ich habe das Sony Xperia T. Also gibt es jetzt doch eine möglichkeit oder wie? ^^
> Eventuell über den Mikro-USB Port oder wie? Ganz verstanden hab ich das hier mit dem USB Host oder so nicht.. :/
> 
> Edit: Als Headset hab ich ein SteelSeries Siberia v2 Frost Blue USB


 
Let me google that for you


Ich würde es so versuchen, kostet ja nix:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B003HEK5A6/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum


----------



## ebastler (24. Oktober 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach geht es, wenn, dann nur über ein OTG Kabel...
USB-OTG-Adapterkabel Adapter-Kabel Micro-USB-Stecker: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Aber eher unwahrscheinlich.

Trotzdem, so n Kabel ist unglaublich nützlich und billig, kaufs einfach!


----------



## corpse (19. November 2013)

Waooooh so hier mal als Rückmeldung!

Ich kann jetzt mit meinem Xperia T über mein Headset Musik hören  Danke Leute!!!
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005JDETZA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Positiv:
-Plug and Play
-funktioniert auch mit Handy! DD

Negativ:
- -

Bin überaus zufrieden, auch wenn das Ding anscheinend aus Hong Kong kommt und ich 3 Wochen darauf gewartet habe


----------

